# Brine shrimp won't hatch



## m.lemay (Jul 28, 2002)

Did you leave the light on at all times? Was the light bright enough? Did you check the eggs after 24 hrs?

Aquarium salt works fine, untreated tap water is the way to go, don't treat the water. Chlorine actually helps the eggs hatch. I use 1 tablespoon of salt to a quart of water. which is about 15 ml to 1 liter.

If you think you did all the above right try another batch. If it does the same thing then most likely you got some unfresh eggs. Try getting some fresher eggs.

Marcel


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

Yeah I must have had this packet of eggs for 3 years... Its just so bloody expensive, I could buy another light for the money more eggs will cost


----------



## HIM243 (Jan 10, 2003)

I breed Angels, and make a batch of BBS every day. Here is my coke bottle recipe: 5 1/2 cups warm tap, 7 tsp. of fine SEA SALT. ( you can fined it in most supermarkets) 1/2 tsp. of baking soda,and 1/4 tsp. of eggs. Mix it well, put on air so it looks like a slow simmer, put on the light,and maintain a temp. of 80f. 16 to 24 hours later you have your BBS. Mike. P.S. I use one of those stick on thermometers, on the coke bottle to maintain temp. and adjust light accordingly.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

Went to another LFS today and asked the guy how he does his BBS, as he used to breed angels.

He gave me some other aquarium salt, I must say all and all the suspension looks clearer... probably another day to go though as the eggs are not fresh.

Will keep you updated


----------



## HIM243 (Jan 10, 2003)

I find that SEA SALT works much better.


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

If you are into some reading there are some great tips and info here---> Angel Fry and BBS Hatching :wink:


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

Thanks buck, very interesting....

I see he mentions PH of 8 required, how do you guys feel about this?
Mine is about 7 on avererage.


----------



## 2la (Aug 18, 2002)

pH is unimportant. I hatch mine with simple rock salt added to tapwater with a pH of just above 7.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

Whoohoo, finaly, i got baby shrimp!!!!!!!!!!!

Had to get new eggs though 

Good thing I gave it at least three tries.


----------



## m.lemay (Jul 28, 2002)




----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

Wow, I have never seen my fry look that fat, 1 meal and they look like they are gonna explode... I LIKE


----------

